# Premade & Custom-Made Erotica Covers



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, I know - Amazon has stepped up its censorship of erotica books - this not only applies to covers but especially to incest, rape and underaged themes...

I do have some decent covers with no private parts sticking out, no grabbing and groping and no hands on breasts...and erotica must go on, with attractive and sensual covers to attract readers...

For my erotica / erotic romance premades, click the link below and then click on the Erotica category at the top:

http://ebookindiecovers.com/

March seemed to be publishing fever month so many of my erotica and romance covers were sold, but I still have a large number and am working on new covers. Here is a sample selection:

Thank you for the continued support!
Melody Simmons
http://ebookindiecovers.com/


----------



## Mirti Venyon Reiyas (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Melody!

Your latest covers are great!  Authors should know you are very patient, efficient and fast, plus willing to listen to an author's ideas.  I'll be back for my newest cover soon.

Mirti Venyon Reiyas


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

You've got some nice things over there. I bookmarked you for later reference.

As for the watermarks, I don't mind those, especially as you show your covers at a large size. People _will_ download stuff they find -- though what good it would be, with the place-holder typography on the covers, is beyond me.


----------



## Pandora Lee (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice work! I would agree about ditching the watermark, though -- it was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Watermarks can be effective without being very visible. I do this all the time. Make sure they cross faces to make them impossible to Photoshop out, but are so light as to be almost invisible to the eye. But they will definitely be a problem for illegal downloaders.


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

Melody
In all due respect, while your covers are beautiful it would probably be a good idea for you to network with erotica authors and get acquainted with the issues facing the genre in today's market. In the last batch of covers you put up, 4 of the 7 covers would most likely pick up Amazons "adult" filter. That filter is an absolute sale killer. An erotica author who is moving books is going to expect a professional cover artist to know the adult filter inside and out and always be mindful to avoid it like the plague.

While yesterday's line was nipples, today's line is:
Breasts covered by the owner's hands and/or another person's hands touching them = Filter
Tossing a gradient over bare breasts or nether regions with any transparency whatsoever = Filter

IMO a cover professional who caters to the erotica genre needs to be aware of what cover imagery presents any risk of the filter and disclose both that risk as well as the consequences of the filter to their authors.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, Melody. My shorts so far aren't very gruesome horror, not much blood or gore. Got an idea for a novel that gets a little more dark, though, which I hope to get to early next year.

As for the covers you just put up, I don't see any problems with them. There's at least one author on this board who has images with hands over breasts. I think all that is needed is that nothing "naughty" is showing, not how it's hidden. Of course, I'm no expert.  

And you are right to have your site set up how you want. As long as you're protecting yourself from theft on the images, and you seem to have that covered, it's all good. I personally like being able to see a larger version, it helps me see if the images are blended well, for one thing. Definitely like a light background to show the covers on -- my old eyes appreciate it!


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> NONE of the erotica authors really know why certain books are classified and others not...though they speculate a lot


This is the point I have to agree with the most. Between the censorship blowout earlier in the year and the ongoing fallout from the infamous Sock-Puppet fiasco and everyday "adjustments" in KDP there's an endless amount of guesswork as to what Amazon flags, blocks and bans. Just when I think one of my WIP titles or cover concepts is just asking for trouble I do a search and I'm amazed at how extremely graphic some titles, covers, samples and and blurbs are. Is "Forced Anal Fist *$#@ing Gangbang Whores Vol. 2" an "OK" title and subject matter to have? Or is it left untouched only because it's unnoticed at position #987,456? I doubt anyone knows for sure.

If anyone's cracked the code and knows precisely why and how these processes happen, please feel free to enlighten the rest of us with data and links.

As for Melody, I've been working with her the past week or so on a cover and I can say she's performed exceptionally. She's extremely fast, efficient and responsive and her talent and skill speak for themselves through her work. There's a plethora of cover artists offering good work at great prices now but I've found few that compare to her, particularly in the erotica category. If anything, most will charge several times more for comparable work. I plan to have several more covers done by her.

And personally, if I may add, she's been an absolute sweetheart to deal with.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

The covers with bare breasts being covered by hands, even if the woman's own hands, will almost always draw what's called the ADULT filter. This prevents the book from being found in the general Amazon search (though it will come up under books or kindle books), even if you search on the name of the book and the author specifically. The one with the hands on the breasts and the crotch could even get blocked from publication completely if you get a particularly prudish reviewer. 

The ones you found slipped through the cracks, because Amazon is special that way and tend to overenforce on one hand and miss things on the other. The majority of such tiles DO get the filter. 

The ADULT filter isn't something that you can see at Amazon. The only way to tell at Amazon is if you can't find a title in the main search. But if you go to salesrankexpress.com, it shows which books have had the filter applied and which haven't. Since it keeps titles out of the main search result, it makes it far more difficult to get sales.

Those of us writing the stuff are pretty darn familiar with what draws it and what doesn't, since our income much depends on knowing what we're doing. 

Hand-bras, hands touching any naughty parts, what looks like simulated sex acts--draw the filter. There are always exceptions, but those are titles that have slipped through the cracks or were published long ago when they weren't as consistent at applying it. I've watched two people with the same hand-bra cover publish with one filtered and the other not. But the chances of the filter are extremely high, which is something erotic writers need to be aware of.

You can have whatever words you want in the title, foul language and nasty as can be, and I've yet to see one example where that alone drew the filter. And I've researched this pretty extensively. Put a family word in there--Daddy, Mommy Sister, and it's auto-filtered (except those that slip through, as I said). Those are the only two things that I am positive on--family words such as with PI titles, and the types of cover images I just described. If they don't get filtered, it's just the luck of the draw. I'd estimate that about 90-95% of the time, they're filtered. 

Filtered books can still sell, but it starts them out with a decided disadvantage.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

My, my ... what a good-looking thread! 

Just chiming in to add that I don't think tags could factor into Amazon's adult-filter system, or if they have in the past, they won't much longer: we've recently learned that Amazon is phasing tags out.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> My, my ... what a good-looking thread!


LMAO! Yeah, it is pretty damn good looking, isn't it? Phased out tags? Sound good to me.

Shelley: thanks for the info and the insight. Much appreciated.


----------



## Pandora Richardson (Jun 19, 2012)

All great covers I love them all! However, I'd like to see more that are more universal racially. I write Erotica and stories that predominately feature African Americans and would love to see covers this well designed that I could buy that would fit my works. I'm beginning to think I'm doomed to the realm of 100% custom as there are like no covers with African American werewolves, vampires, or hot couples out there or maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places?

Just for the record, again I love your work and this isn't meant as a slight against you or any other artist.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I can't speak to Amazon's filters, but I can speak to ours.  At least some of the covers posted from Amazon go past the line for posting in our forum.  I've turned a couple into tiny clickable links.  Click on the tiny image icon to see the full sized image.  We're discussing the others in the smoke-filled Admin caves.

Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

CENSORSHIP...CENSORSHIP!!!!

Just kidding, thanks for the heads up Betsy. Clearly I need to find an erotica forum for future cover reveals.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

D.L. Shutter said:


> As for Melody, I've been working with her the past week or so on a cover and I can say she's performed exceptionally...
> And personally, if I may add, she's been an absolute sweetheart to deal with.


Thank you D.L. - Your kind words and encouragement are highly appreciated!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Pandora Richardson said:


> All great covers I love them all! However, I'd like to see more that are more universal racially. I write Erotica and stories that predominately feature African Americans and would love to see covers this well designed that I could buy that would fit my works. I'm beginning to think I'm doomed to the realm of 100% custom as there are like no covers with African American werewolves, vampires, or hot couples out there or maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places?
> 
> Just for the record, again I love your work and this isn't meant as a slight against you or any other artist.


Hi Pandora...Normally for premades I use whichever images I come across that inspire me, and quite honestly, I haven't come across a huge amount of Afro-American (or Chinese or Indian) sexy couple or even single-type stock images...but since you have alerted me to this, I am definitely going to hunt down some great images for premades for this purpose!

Thank you, Melody


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi, I can't speak to Amazon's filters, but I can speak to ours. At least some of the covers posted from Amazon go past the line for posting in our forum. I've turned a couple into tiny clickable links. Click on the tiny image icon to see the full sized image. We're discussing the others in the smoke-filled Admin caves.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy - your hard work is always appreciated...I am quite new to the forum and am hoping I am not transgressing any protocols. I did read the rules about posting...the Forum Decorum section - about politeness and not making new posts for 7 days...

Melody


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melody Simmons said:


> Thank you, Betsy - your hard work is always appreciated...I am quite new to the forum and am hoping I am not transgressing any protocols. I did read the rules about posting...the Forum Decorum section - about politeness and not making new posts for 7 days...
> 
> Melody


Melody,

thanks for the kind words! You're doing fine so far...we do like to be a family friendly forum and yet welcoming to erotica authors  which makes for a fine line sometimes.



D.L. Shutter said:


> CENSORSHIP...CENSORSHIP!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, thanks for the heads up Betsy. Clearly I need to find an erotica forum for future cover reveals.


Yes, DL, no forum can be all things for all people, and our goal here is to be generally family friendly. As I said above, it's a fine line sometimes. I appreciate that our erotica authors try to walk that line with us.


Betsy


----------



## StrokerChase (Mar 4, 2012)

Just chiming in to say that some of these look really great! I'd be jumping on some of these if they fit what I was writing at the moment. Keep up the good work. I typically avoid the hand on breast images by the way, just because I'm very wary of Amazon's blocking. Anyway, it doesn't matter that much because a lot of people aren't as cautious as me, but yes, they look great.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

StrokerChase said:


> Just chiming in to say that some of these look really great! I'd be jumping on some of these if they fit what I was writing at the moment. Keep up the good work. I typically avoid the hand on breast images by the way, just because I'm very wary of Amazon's blocking. Anyway, it doesn't matter that much because a lot of people aren't as cautious as me, but yes, they look great.


Thank you Stroker Chase! You have some great covers on your books too. I see you use faces sometimes. Some authors seem to prefer faces and others only the bodies...it's always a debate between the two (not forgetting to mention the third party that prefers no people at all - though in erotica they seem to be in the minority, right?)

Thank you!
Melody


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

Melody, those are some very nice covers you have up there. I've considered purchasing pre-made covers but I have too much fun making them myself. 

About the "Boobgate" Adult flag issue... maybe I'm just lucky, but I have several hand-on-breast covers and _none_ of them are flagged as adult. From talking to other authors, Amazon is more concerned with the pseudo incest content than anything else. Not a problem for me, since I don't sail those waters.

I _do_ have one flagged book (a bundle), but I'm guessing that has less to do with boobies and more to do with the cartoon girl on the front getting the old in-out by a huge, Lovecraftian monster...


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Rayna Corday said:


> Melody, those are some very nice covers you have up there. I've considered purchasing pre-made covers but I have too much fun making them myself.
> 
> About the "Boobgate" Adult flag issue... maybe I'm just lucky, but I have several hand-on-breast covers and _none_ of them are flagged as adult. From talking to other authors, Amazon is more concerned with the pseudo incest content than anything else. Not a problem for me, since I don't sail those waters.
> 
> I _do_ have one flagged book (a bundle), but I'm guessing that has less to do with boobies and more to do with the cartoon girl on the front getting the old in-out by a huge, Lovecraftian monster...


Thank you for the contribution! You are very talented and your covers look sizzling! Yes, I will not design for incest or any violent and abusive themes either...


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Sizzling new premade erotic and erotic romance covers are uploaded weekly at my site - please view the first post in this thread to see a sample of the latest covers. I welcome any constructive and well-intentioned comments and suggestions for future covers...

Head to the link below, and click on the Erotica category at the top: 
http://ebookindiecovers.com

Thank you!
Melody Simmons
http://ebookindiecovers.com/home/


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Yes, I will not design for incest or any violent and abusive themes either...


Hi melody, nice covers, that pink one is great!

BDSM is kind of abusive (although consensual for the most part; 'abusive' depending on your point of view), but that doesn't mean the covers need to display something abusive. I'm not sure if a ball gag is abusive.

Anyway, I'm being silly... I'm just wondering if you mean you won't do BDSM covers?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

AnitaDobs said:


> Hi melody, nice covers, that pink one is great!
> 
> BDSM is kind of abusive (although consensual for the most part; 'abusive' depending on your point of view), but that doesn't mean the covers need to display something abusive. I'm not sure if a ball gag is abusive.
> 
> Anyway, I'm being silly... I'm just wondering if you mean you won't do BDSM covers?


Mmm...a good question. I think it depends on the particular book. I definitely would not want to depict anything abusive beyond maybe tying hands up with a rope...I'm not fond of extreme BDSM...

Melody


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Mmm...a good question. I think it depends on the particular book. I definitely would not want to depict anything abusive beyond maybe tying hands up with a rope...I'm not fond of extreme BDSM...
> 
> Melody


That's fair enough. As long as you know what the author wants in the first place and you agree to it, I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Not to derail your thread Melody, but I gotta' get this off my chest....

@Humblenations.....

Humble nations, I love you and I hate you!

Firstly, I love you for this...










'Council Estate Timing' !!! You're so English man! That's a title worthy of an actual erotica short. I wouldn't change that title at all.

I often look at your work Humble, and reading this thread I clicked over to your site... and this is why I hate you Humble!...

Here's yours:










And here's mine which I finished on last Friday, the story goes out in a couple of days:










Our cropping is practically identical... I hate you humble! I hadn't seen yours (I swear!)

The site I got it from showed no one had downloaded that stock image 

Damn you humble... there will be no decent stock images left in the world if you go on like this 

@Melody... sorry, I just had to say it. AARGGHH HUMBLE!


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> I guess you write BDSM? It's certainly a money-maker, right?
> 
> Melody


I write some, but most of mine would probably be referred to as 'BDSM Lite'  Just wanting you to highlight that you do, do some types like that, so people don't just assume you won't and then not contact you. Just wanted you to clarify a bit, so you gain more business.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

AnitaDobs said:


> Not to derail your thread Melody, but I gotta' get this off my chest....
> 
> @Humblenations.....


I'm not sure he will see this...though maybe he stalks my posts?? Perhaps post it in one of his threads...

One of the main discussions I first had when I arrived at Kindleboards was on this very same topic though - the scarcity of stock images appropriate for romance novels as opposed to the great demand. If Amazon has over one million three hundred thousand or something ebooks by now - and given that most of the stock image sites have the same images, and not too many are images of couples or images where the person is not smiling and biting an apple in the gym - it is not surprising that some images have been used repeatedly. We had a whole discussion on this here at Kindleboards and you can read it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,133949.0.html

The secret is to try and combine at least two images, or make it somehow look a little different at least. This is hard with certain photographs that look so perfect in themselves already that one feels they will be spoiled if one adds anything.

Here's one of my collections of an image that was used repeatedly by different authors - but I think very creatively - and I think all the books still look pretty unique (these covers were not done by me):


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> I'm not sure he will see this...though maybe he stalks my posts?? Perhaps post it in one of his threads...
> 
> One of the main discussions I first had when I arrived at Kindleboards was on this very same topic though - the scarcity of stock images appropriate for romance novels as opposed to the great demand. If Amazon has over one million three hundred thousand or something ebooks by now - and given that most of the stock image sites have the same images, and not too many are images of couples or images where the person is not smiling and biting an apple in the gym - it is not surprising that some images have been used repeatedly. We had a whole discussion on this here at Kindleboards and you can read it here:
> 
> ...


Oh, he'll see it at some point. He always appears when a cover designer starts a thread 

I agree, not enough stock. And you're right, combining the images is key to having a cover that looks different from other people's. I usually do that myself, but was trying a different approach, a different kind of style to what I usually do.

Those are some great romantic covers by the way. Like them a lot.

You may have said already Melody (I probably missed it), but how much do you charge for a cover like that. I have some erom that may very well need that kind of cover (which I'm useless at.)


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Thank you for asking - my premades are all $40 (unless you buy 3 or more simultaneously in which case I usually give a discount) and my custom-made covers are $70, which includes up to three stock images from standard stock sites. This is my present price but if I am overwhelmed by too many orders I may have to raise it to $90.
> 
> Melody


I had a good look at your covers for erom and romance, you've definitely got a nice wide range of styles you do. A lot of nice work. I'll definitely keep you in mind when I'm going for a really nice cover.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I am seeing that particular couple everywhere at the moment. They are also used, in an extreme crop, on Tammara Webber's book, Easy.
I like both your covers  - this couple look great together and it shows there's a need to have some slightly off-beat couples as stock images. They look more _real_ than most couples you see in stock images - as in, they look like actual characters rather than just stock images that look staged and generic.

Melody - great adult covers!!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Anya said:


> I hate to say it, but I am seeing that particular couple everywhere at the moment. They are also used, in an extreme crop, on Tammara Webber's book, Easy.
> I like both your covers  - this couple look great together and it shows there's a need to have some slightly off-beat couples as stock images. They look more _real_ than most couples you see in stock images - as in, they look like actual characters rather than just stock images that look staged and generic.
> 
> Melody - great adult covers!!


Thank you Anya...Yes - and I think other authors have said this before on Kindleboards - we need loads more images suitable for ebooks of all genres. Images of couples, serious-looking beautiful females and handsome males, young adults that are not smiling, people dressed in historic outfits without obvious make-up, African-American images of all types...to name a few. It will be great if photographers start focusing on this more than on the typical advertisement images of smiling people holding money, getting a health message or applying facial cream...


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

> I just browsed Amazon and within the first five pages of searching for "erotica ebooks" I found three covers with hands on breasts (see below) - or maybe they just haven't been flagged yet?


Considering one of the books you used in this example is indeed burdened by the "adult" filter when your example was meant to display unfiltered yet risky book covers, I am left to wonder if you are aware of what the filter is and/or how one knows if a book is hindered by it.


----------



## Burrito Fart (Apr 22, 2012)

I think your covers look great. I will be contacting you soon.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Harlow Nash said:


> I think your covers look great. I will be contacting you soon.


Thanks for the complement!

Melody


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, I know - Amazon has stepped up its censorship of erotica books - this not only applies to covers but especially to incest, rape and underaged themes...

I do have some decent covers with no private parts sticking out, no grabbing and groping and no hands on breasts...and erotica must go on, with attractive and sensual covers to attract readers...

To see my erotica / erotic romance premades, head to the link below and click on the Erotica category at the top:

http://ebookindiecovers.com

More at my site - stylish and affordable premade and custom-made covers, all genres, ebook and paperback.

Thank you!
Melody Simmons
http://ebookindiecovers.com/


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Another new no-no is now thongs. Covers that were fine for years with thongs now suddenly have the adult filter. And of those hands-on-breasts ones that someone posted, I just checked the first one, and it _does_ have the adult tag.

I have three covers now that are tagged for thong-ness; two actually have thongs, and one doesn't, although because you can't see her bum too well you could assume that her tanga shorts are actually a thong. Those books don't sell well enough to justify getting them new covers, so it's kind of an "oh well." One of them sells decently on Barnes & Noble and Apple, so there's always that.

ETA: Did I really write "new no-no now"? Yeesh. I probably meant to write, "Note the new no-no now, Nanette."


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

1001nightspress said:


> Another new no-no is now thongs. Covers that were fine for years with thongs now suddenly have the adult filter. And of those hands-on-breasts ones that someone posted, I just checked the first one, and it _does_ have the adult tag.
> 
> I have three covers now that are tagged for thong-ness; two actually have thongs, and one doesn't, although because you can't see her bum too well you could assume that her tanga shorts are actually a thong. Those books don't sell well enough to justify getting them new covers, so it's kind of an "oh well." One of them sells decently on Barnes & Noble and Apple, so there's always that.
> 
> ETA: Did I really write "new no-no now"? Yeesh. I probably meant to write, "Note the new no-no now, Nanette."


Thank you for the info - yeah, things have changed. (I haven't updated this post for 4 months!! And here on KB they want designers to keep posting to one thread instead of starting a new one...so the old stuff is still there). I read the "Survival tips for the Pornocalypse." But apparently it has a lot to do with content also...

http://theselfpublishingrevolution.blogspot.com/2013/04/survival-tips-for-pornocalypse-erotica.html


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Diana & Lacey said:


> Melody does a great job on from scratch custom covers too. She made the cover for Training Temptation (my avatar pic). I told her I wanted a woman's mouth with a riding crop and she did an awesome job integrating the images.
> 
> She's very fast. I asked for multiple text changes because I was still deciding what author name to use and she turned around many of the changes within an hour. I would definitely work with her again.


Thank you for your kind testimonial Diana. Your cover was quite fun to do!

Melody


----------



## Catchy (Mar 3, 2012)

Someone said:


> IMO a cover professional who caters to the erotica genre needs to be aware of what cover imagery presents any risk of the filter and disclose both that risk as well as the consequences of the filter to their authors.


I'm not sure I agree with this, at least as it's written. I've been in publishing for decades, and have designed covers for large, traditional publishers...and it's usually the publisher who is responsible for knowing what can and can't be used. They give that info to the designer. Designers/artists are not necessarily marketing professionals and, especially in the self-publishing arena, it's the publisher calling the shots and managing the project and that is who needs to know what's going to hamper marketing efforts. Perhaps also engaging a book marketing professional would help in this area, but I wouldn't depend on some 20-year-old recent graduate who happens to have awesome design skills knowing much about the nuances of filters. Nor would I hold it against any designer who didn't. That's the publisher/marketer's job.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

I'm playing a bit of catchup on this thread, so bear with me...I've only now read the part since January.

Melody--looks like I never gave you the official "author services" welcome , so here it is:

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks! Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors.

While we do ask that you have only one thread, you may certainly edit prior posts if content in them no longer reflects your current work, for example.

Second, while it is entirely appropriate for anyone considering a cover designer to ask pointed questions, some of the conversation going on in this thread, especially from other designers, borders on harassment. I have removed some posts. Melody has been much more gracious in responding than I would have been. I received multiple reports about this thread last night, none of them from her. Melody, I apologize for not catching some of this while it was happening.

Lastly (as I said, I have been playing catchup). Anita and Humblenations, it's never appropriate to post someone else's cover images in a designer's promotional thread unless invited to do so. If I had seen the posts when they happened, they would have been split into their own thread or removed. Because Melody has responded and was gracious in her response to them, I'm leaving them for now. (Melody, let me know--I'll be glad to remove them if you wish.)

Folks, please keep on topic. If you're thinking of hiring Melody, it's fair game to ask questions. If you are a competitor, it looks a little hinky to be poking her. Reading through, it seems to me that some of the conversation here would be better suited to a general discussion thread than to a designer's promotional thread. Just sayin'.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Folks, please keep on topic. If you're thinking of hiring Melody, it's fair game to ask questions. If you are a competitor, it looks a little hinky to be poking her. Reading through, it seems to me that some of the conversation here would be better suited to a general discussion thread than to a designer's promotional thread. Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy
> KB Moderator


Thank you Betsy for the assistance and for cleaning things up a bit. What can I say? The tallest trees catch the most wind...

Melody


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Great work! Bookmarked!


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't posted to KB in some time. I promised myself I wouldn't unless I really needed something, or saw something wrong. However, I just have to post for Melody.

I have used five different premade designers in the past. I have even used some great ones for custom designs. However, erotica is a different ballgame. When I want to use an erotica design, I stick with the sites I know that are safe for their stock photos. Having some general lingerie works, but not everything is that cut and simple. My books are not so easy to cover with their theme, but she had it. 

And the particular image I just bought from her, no premade site listed on KB (and I've seen them all with a fine tooth comb) has touched this in erotica except her yet. She even only had one image. I was shocked yet delighted to find it.

I like using Melody for one more reason: She makes me feel safe. (That's cliche, I know.) When you go to her site, you can read about the different stock sites, responses about ebook covers, ebook cover sizes, the general warning of the adult filter, etc. She puts more than just gorgeous images on her site, she throws in the research she could be keeping for herself. It just screams professional to me to not keep me in the dark. When I order, I know exactly what I am getting.

Now if only I could get some BBW...but that's a search for another day.

Thank you for all of your hard work, Melody Simmons. I don't often post to kboards, but you really deserved a mention.


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Melody is terrific.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Kirkee said:


> Melody is terrific.


Thank you so much! The encouragement is really appreciated!

March seemed to be publishing fever month so many of my erotica and romance covers were sold, but I still have a large number and am working on new covers. Here is a sample selection:

Thank you for the continued support!
Melody Simmons
http://ebookindiecovers.com/


----------

